# Verbum novum in foro videre amo.



## P2Grafn0l

Salvete omnes, 

Can anyone confirm that the sentence in this topic, translates as: 'I love to see a new word in the forum.' ?

And would the sentence below, translate as: "In the forum, I love to see a word that is new to me."? 

Mihi verbum quod est novum in foro videre amo.


----------



## bearded

Salve
The first sentence seems correct to me - but of course ancient Romans would not understand ''forum'' in the WR meaning..
In the 2nd sentence I would only slightly change the word order: _Verbum quod mihi est novum in foro videre amo._


----------



## P2Grafn0l

bearded said:


> In the 2nd sentence I would only slightly change the word order: _Verbum quod mihi est novum in foro videre amo._


What is your reason behind that word order?


----------



## bearded

The reason is that ''mihi est novum'' (or ''mihi novum est'', if you prefer) shows more clearly that ''novum'' refers to ''mihi'' (is new to me, new for me: sort of _dativus commodi _or dative of interest), whereas if the sentence begins with ''mihi'' that is less clear, as that dative is too far away - in my opinion.  I feel that the word ''mihi'' should belong within the relative clause introduced by ''quod'' , not outside of it.


----------



## Xavier61

bearded said:


> The reason is that ''mihi est novum'' (or ''mihi novum est'', if you prefer) shows more clearly that ''novum'' refers to ''mihi'' (is new to me, new for me: sort of _dativus commodi _or dative of interest), whereas if the sentence begins with ''mihi'' that is less clear, as that dative is too far away - in my opinion.  I feel that the word ''mihi'' should belong within the relative clause introduced by ''quod'' , not outside of it.


I agree with all, but I don't see the need to add a relative sentence. I would write "Novum mihi verbum in foro videre amo".


----------



## bearded

I don't see that need either... But the OP original reads ''a word _that is new to me''. _The questioner modified the title sentence by adding that relative...complication both in English and in the proposed Latin version.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

I do not see the complication in "*that is*". 
Could either of you elaborate, if you feel the need when you are on the Latin forum?


----------



## bearded

Well,  the relative clause makes the sentence a little bit longer, that's all.  ''A word new to me'' is less complicated than ''a word *that is *new to me''.  And since you had added the relative clause, I respected your version. But Xavier's formulation sounds good, too.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Thank you for the clarification and for your respect.


----------

